# info guys on how to get where i want pic included



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

[hi guys well to start with i am now around 13 stone a year or so ago i was 15 so note lost a fair bit of weight still got loads to go but im struggling at this point just aint moving lol, im traing 4 to 5 times a week good sesions pushin every time, diets decent but need abit of advice with it and what and how to train to get results, im lookin to bulk up and burn fat, just wanna pack on lean muscle, guys any help greatfull cheers

here another pic around 2 odd months on i think managed to drop bit slightly but gained a few injurys on me legs which fooked up cv abit but stayed to my diet etc, just after any more dtips etc, what do u think my latet meal in the day should be etc thanks guys


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What is your diet mate??

No disrespect but you still have a lot of bodyfat to lose.


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

If i was in your position i would just sort a diet out, hit the cardio and train hard. When you diet down you'll 'look' bigger because of less bodyfat. Then you can progress onto adding more size from a lean state.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

If you're looking to get results and don't mind being strict then keto!

Have a look in to it, i'll be back in about an hour if you have any Q's... others can help tho


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

guys goos stuff this is the info i need, none taken mate wish i had a pic of me in same as last year was massive lol, yeah need to burn more fat gonna up the cardio etc, a common day in diet terms would be

8am porridge with 2 slices brown toast sake

10-11am chicken or tuna salad fruit and a shake

1am omlette i egg 4 whites fruit

before workout shake porridege or fruit

pwo big shake more fruit

dinner lean grilled meat mixed veg

8-9 shake plus multivits 1 per day

diet i know needs work but as stated i lost weight last year and help lots in terms of losing some fat because i stil need to burn more but i wanna bulk and muscle up big time now i think im scarred to put more fat back on, any ideas in ternms of diet which will be good for lean muscle thanks guys


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

I would take a look at www.stronglifts.com - the training methods there will burn serious cals each session, get your strength high, and give you a gym mentality discipline. But as others have stated, get your diet right and everything will fall into place. It took me a long time to realise this. i thought it was the way trained, but once i got my diet right, my strength went up, and my bodyshape changed for the better. Make sure you get good rest as well mate, you only grow/repair when you sleep.


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

having a look at these stronglift site what r u suggesting mate the sl a and b workout, to me that dosent loook like a good session but am a newbie so is this any good


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Well he said he is looking to bulk up and burn fat...

Hence the 5x5 lifting methodology..

He hasnt stated anything about cardio, so one assumes he isnt planning on doing any.


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

sorry mate yes lookin to throw in cardio say 2x week and swimming, 5x5 sounds good but they only state 3 exercises pre workout now is this on top of what im doin say shoulders for example or are them 3 the routine each other day cheers mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

no mate trust me its harder than it looks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

everyone looks at stronglifts and rippetoes and thinks piece of **** ill be in and out of gym in minutes but its not that simple


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

nah fairplay fairplay gonna defo give it ago gonna keep this pic up crack on proper at gym and see again in 4 months any ideas on diet for my goals and body shape


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

stronglifts & 5x5 is the foundation of my strength training, then i went onto 4 day splits and more advanced workouts, but every 5-6 months, i go back to 5x5 to boost strength and 're-align' my gym mentality. not sure if this makes sense to you, but as a beginnger/newbie - i recommend you start getting your diet and strength training in check first.


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

i no diet is so hard i mean i we all know all the high protein n good foods but im truggling to find exact meals and what to make i need like a 5 day eating plan any ideas where thses are found, i mean if im having chicken n veg i struggle for variety if that makes sense


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well to be fair mate i wouldnt have lots of shakes if your tryin to lose fat - just one shake pwo get the rest of your protein from food. the more u fill up on protein the less calories u will consume- what do u drink throughout the day, lots of people dont realise the calories they drink. empty sugary calories most of the time as well


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, i have a spreadsheet that will calculate what you ratio of food / cals / protein /carbs and fats should be..

pm me your email address.

to give you an idea.. im [email protected] - i eat around 3500 cals, and train like a spartan, this is considered my cutting weight average about 1lb per week.

The same cals for you , would prob be your bulking weight diet.. 60% protein 40% carbs 10%fats.

Take your time when your going around your supermarket, read the back of products. understand their calorific value. after a couple of shops, youll be able to look at food and have a close estimate of their value.

UKM is also a great place to seek knowledge. check the other threads mate dieting etc. They WILL help.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

il bang to one shake post workout then see how it goes, yeah i looked at that and up till bout month ago was drinkin a few cups of teas and fruit juices but was shocked aint to clever for ya lol, so since then tryin just to stick to water and might have odd lucozade try get some energy up, ....... but this is wghat i want more info the better i want my next pic totally transformed lol or at least begnning


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lucozade is 300 calories of sugar. Load of b0llocks about energy. Ditch the Lucozade, stick to sugar free drinks or good old h2o


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe have a shake at breakfast with either porridge or toast (not both) and have another shake after training.

Much better to try and get the majority of your protein from real food sources and they will keep you fuller for longer


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

45 mins gentle cardio in the morning before breakfast, have oats and whey for breakky, leave the bread out entirely. Diet dont look to bad mate, drink LOADS of water, nothing else. Dont underestimate stronglifts, its taxing, but rewarding. After each sl workout do 20mins interval training on treadmill/bike/rower with a protein shake after. Maybe think about supplementing with caffiene before morning workout, if you get hungry fill up on veg, the weight will fall off mate!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

concentrate on losing all that flab before you try adding lean muscle porkchop. get ur ass on the cardio and eat sensible. once u start getting ur shape back u can try developing it with a decent weight training routine. goodluck bro


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

so in a nutshell..

clean diet - stronglifts type training method - move onto more advanced training once strength and diet are optimial - change diet to enhance the advanced training

crawl, walk & then run


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

sweet as for replys guys all noted gonna re visit the lot and see what happens, go from there ..


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

apart from water then what are u guys mainly drinkin throw out day, i graft like a gooden all day so need it, water drinkin loads but get bored no what i mean of same thing


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

A hot tip ive learnt for when things get bored ''Dont get bored, think of the long term goal, its only helping u, u can overcome boredom if you want it enough''

ruggers


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

do u reckon some sort of cutting cycle or something might help, any good ideas onsupps got some of that jack3d for pre workout any good


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

jack3d is good. start from 1 scoop .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

honestly wouldnt worry bout preworkout supps, get ur diet in check. As for drinks getting boring, I have one coke zero a day, keeps me sane lol. and coffee with sweetener.


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah heard mixed reviews yeah just on 1 scoop mate, diet is bang on at mo get all the grub in on the sunday lol


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

reason i asked bout cycles is i seena few tubby fellas doin a cycle while losing fat n helped them out any views on that


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> *concentrate on losing all that flab before you try adding lean muscle porkchop*. get ur ass on the cardio and eat sensible. once u start getting ur shape back u can try developing it with a decent weight training routine. goodluck bro


That did make me laugh.

Good advise given, Drink lots of water and cut out the sugar.


----------



## flynny (Jul 18, 2010)

lol i know mug, a nice right hander wasnearly on the cards haha, nah fairplay all advice is good advice know what i mean, still no roid suggestions then this a no no at mo


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

flynny said:


> lol i know mug, a nice right hander wasnearly on the cards haha, nah fairplay all advice is good advice know what i mean, still no roid suggestions then this a no no at mo


They wont do nothing for you at the mo mate. Without a good diet they are 90% useless!


----------

